# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Sleeping tablet for health care...

## wilson crystal

*Zopifresh 7.5 mg*  is a nonbenzodiazepine mesmerizing from the pyrazolopyrimidine class and is shown for the transient treatment of a sleeping disorder. While Zopiclone is an entrancing specialist with a substance structure inconsequential to benzodiazepines, barbiturates, or different medications with known mesmerizing properties, it interfaces with the gamma-aminobutyric corrosive benzodiazepine receptor complex.

----------

